# New kit on the block



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Introducing Milo, half brother to Mitzy. 

































Sigh....what a little man! Lucky I have that little space at the end of my signature row below...the lovely Fuzzle has kindly agred to edit it and add my last little kitty.


----------



## Fuzzle (Jul 25, 2010)

:001_wub: He is adorable!


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

So fluffy and gorgeous!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Haha, the first pic is like looking in the mirror :lol: Great shots xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Now that needs a christmas tree of its own.What a little star :001_wub:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

He is a very laid back little guy...slept the whole way home the first day, very chilled all the time and today has calmly met all the others with no fuss at all.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is just gorgeous :001_wub: so laid back


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Awww, he is adorable. You should have had a cuteness alert in your title!


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Soooo adorable! I want him!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_unsure: I think youd better drop him off here for a while so I can check he is as cute as he looks


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

What a little beauty.


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

I love the pics where he is chillin'. He looks like a blue version of my Ebony.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

what a little sweetheart. adorable and so laid back...
michelle xx


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Yey! Pics at last! doesn't he look so much like Mitzy! Bless, so so adorable!


----------



## Minny-Moo (Jul 12, 2010)

He is very cute!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Ah, love the crazy hair. Very cute.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

He is stunning :thumbup:


----------

